# X-T front ball joint



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Just had my X-T fail the MOT (yearly test) for play in offside front ball joint - is it possible to get just the ball joint, or is it a complete wishbone change?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

35 views and no-one has changed a front ball joint?

Sod it - i will sort it myself.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

well......




there ya go - its amazing wot you find out when you try .


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

You can usually just replace the ball joint on it's own as far as I know. I can't see why it would be any different on an xtrail. Just have a look as long as the lower joint is bolted to the wishbone it should be replacable on it's own.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

It isnt bolted. - It appears to be an integral part of the wishbone.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

what s the symptoms of a faulty ball joint on the x-t?

Currently one of my front tires have a 1" wear band on the inside.

actually there s two ,but just cheked now ,when i took out the rear wheel to replace the abs sensor bolt.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

In my case - it had no symptoms - it just fairled the yearly safety check . But you can detect place in the ball joint by using the normal methods.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

getting there


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

We are sitting in front of PC screens, not at your car. Always describe your vehicle; year, model, type of engine; this way we can look in our FSMs to help you out.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

rogoman said:


> We are sitting in front of PC screens, not at your car. Always describe your vehicle; year, model, type of engine; this way we can look in our FSMs to help you out.


Lol
If you bothered to read your computer screen rather than just look at it, you would have realised that even with the aid of your FSM, you would know that the ball joint on this X-Trail ( note the forum name) has an integral ball joint. 
The proposal is to be able to replace it. 
If you have any clever ideas, I would be glad to here them. I don't know if you have a yearly "MOT" in your part of the world, but in the UK, the car can be taken off the road for a split ball joint gaiter. Changing the wishbone for a £3.50 gaiter is a ridiculous option.
See if you can find a replacement gaiter in your FSM!


I have :loser:


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

Mine just broke, I need replace both of them. Great it cost almost $1400.00CAD.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Janarth. Is it the wishbone you need, or just the boot?


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

I have changed both control arms including the ball joints and the bushing, and the Stabl. link rods.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

yu have PM


----------

